# Go Green!



## bloodwood (Feb 16, 2011)

An environmentally green baby carrier and teether.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 16, 2011)

That baby looks somewhat less than thrilled.


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 16, 2011)

That's because the watermelon had been in the fridge!


----------

